# Setter or Brittany



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I am seriously considering buying my first pointing dog within the next year. I have always wanted a good Irish setter but they are mighty hard to find anymore. I am considering an English setter or a Brittany.

The dog will be in the house (with my labs) and size is an important factor thus I plan to purchase a female to get a smaller version of whichever breed I choose.

But, having zero experience with pointing dogs I don't know which breed I should select. I have done some research and found several good kennels close to my home so I can visit them.

While there are pros and cons for each of these breeds I would appreciate hearing from folks who have owned one or both. If most factors are equal, e.g. good breeding stock from a reputable kennel, what factors should I consider in choosing between the two?


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

My father owned an Irish Setter when I was young that couldn't find its food in the dark, and zero brains to boot. I have a Brit right now that is a bird finding machine, very high energy, and smart as hell. I too have looked into my next dog as being a fine english setter. I've researched this breed high and low and there are so many different lines of this breed that you should be able to find what your looking for in the country somewhere. I would like a little mellower dog and you can find this in the english setter. When I purchase my next canine friend I will seriously look at the Llewellin setter which is a seperate strain of setter bred more for the foot hunter, I'd imagine that they are quite expensive for a pup though? After owning a brit, knowing what I know about the one I own and others I've hunted behind, I wouldn't think twice about owning another. They do require LOTS of exercise, a simple walk around the block won't cut it with this breed. They have to run daily and they are much easier to be around. If you aren't willing to do this look at finding the right setter breeder for you. You maybe able to find brits that aren't wound up but I've never seen one, I have seen some nice docile setters that hunt beautifully though.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its all in the line not the breed there isn't much difference in the two breeds from a practical viewpoint.

Setters train slightly slower and mature slower but live longer and retain things they learn better in my opinion.
Britts are better retrievers overall. But there is more variation within the two breeds mentioned than between them.

Most setters are friendly with strangers and kids some britts aren't although it mostly socializing them correctly.

Be very careful to explain to the breeder what type of dog you want range is the number one complaint pointing dogs owners have.

Range can vary a lot, my dogs are out of field trial stock and 500 yards is common, my DK shorthair ranges maybe 100-200.

Get the dog you like the looks of the best, just remember range is pretty much a genetic thing you can make them come in you can't make them ranger further


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I assume that the training methods would be similar for a setter or a Brittany. I have a shelf full of books on retriever training but know nothing about training pointers. Can you recommend some good reference books on training a pointing dog? How about web sites?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Addict (Dec 6, 2006)

There are several ways to train a pointing dog. You just need to pick the method that you like and stick with it.

Some websites to check out are:

http://www.huntsmith.com/

http://www.gundogforum.com/ I like this one.

http://www.uplandbirddog.com/index.shtml This has a forum on the Bill West Method. Several people have left this site for a Yahoo gundog forum, but you can look up old posts. I really like one of the seminar DVD's that was 6+ hours long. The sound is not the best in some parts but it shows him training several different dogs.

http://www.perfectionkennel.com/ The perfect start, perfect finish training DVD's are liked by many.

http://www.davewalkerdogs.com/index.htm Dave Walker makes a good pinch collar for training. His book is very good and considered the bible of pointing dog training by several people. I think he follows the West Method but has added a few things. His video's are great too. Give him a call and Dave or his wife will answer any questions you have. They are good folks.

Those are just a few to get you started.

Addict


----------

